# Easy Gardening Solution



## generalagony (Nov 4, 2012)

During a conversation with my mom the other day she told me she has started selling this product and it immediately jumped out at me as something that would be great for prepping. I have attached a link below but it is essentially a self contained gardening system for growing fresh, organic produce with nothing but water and sunlight. It is ideal for folks in urban areas with limited space. I sent the moderators a message three days ago asking if this post was permitted but have not heard back. Figured I'd just assume take the slap on the wrist if they need to remove the post. Anyway in the interest of full disclosure, yes my mom does sell these so yes if you buy one you'll be helping her make a little money (she is retired,) but also like I said I think it is a great product anyway so check it out and let me know what you guys think.

https://cheryld.towergarden.com/


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

At $500 it seems kind of pricey; I'm studying aquaponics and looking for a good aquaponics solution for my back yard and possibly my BOL. I've found a 1000
square foot aquaponics set up that might run me $5k but that is out of my reach at the moment, but if the math I've been presented is right with 1k square
feet an aquaponics farm can produce all the vegetables I'd need in a year for me, my wife and maybe even some to sell.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im experimenting with something simular that uses a 55 gallon drum with holes cut into it for growing strawberries. Its not nearly as innovative as the garden tower you posted a link of but it is a pretty compact system that uses pretty much conventional growing techniques, just in a more compact growing method thats all. This does look interesting though...


----------



## generalagony (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah I admit it is a little pricey but such is the typical issue with commercially produced systems. I really see it as an ideal solution for limited space uses (apartments, condos, etc.) Glad to just spread the word for anyone who may find this product useful.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Most definitley for those members in apartment or Condo situations who have limited space on patio. It would definitely give them a way to grow a little more in a little less space.


----------

